# Proper construction of shower knee wall



## lawyer101 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am re-tiling our shower and tub surround, which are separated by a knee wall. What is the proper way to construct/waterproof the knee wall? I am thinking of installing Hardibacker on the front and back, constructing a slightly pitched top out of mortar, applying Redgard over all of it for waterproofing, and tiling over that. 

Will this give me sufficient waterproofing? Do I need to extend the PVC shower membrane up and over the knee wall? The shower was not constructed that way initially. 

Thanks!


----------



## Big44dog (Sep 29, 2012)

Should be fine. Redgard is all the rage now!


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Lawyer,

A liquid membrane such as Redgard does the job if applied as directed. Be sure to apply the correct wet film thickness to achieve the correct dry film thickness. That is the biggest mistake with these products and one reason I use the Kerdi system.

How are you building the lower part, the floor and curb?

Jaz


----------

